# Still a few giant stripes left in Cumberland



## striperwiper (Apr 22, 2004)

Got this pig yesterday slowly jiggin a Flitter 4 off 15 ft mud bottom creek channel. Measured 39" and my scale went slightly over 30 but I never lifted completely off the ground for fear of dropping it. Released to provide the next lake record hopefully. Love those flitters! Don't let muddy water scare you....as my friend said...they gotta eat. Not sure I am posting these pic's right but will give it a shot.

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/...sd3f6b00b.jpeg

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/...psa0c2724e.jpg

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/...s965e31e1.jpeg


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Larry!! Great fish!!!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't see the pics... Are these hybrid or plain stripes?


----------



## striperwiper (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe this will work








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Released to fight again








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tuffy42 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice stripers


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

bet that was heck of a fight congrats


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice. Now that the dam construction is done the lake should be going back up to normal levels hopefully. Very nice day of fishing. I have seen some of those pigs below the dam when trout fishing. You would be fighting a rainbow, and one of these pigs would come flying up and take a swipe at your rainbow. Amazing!! Can't wait to get down there and do some fishing.


----------

